# SO I need Some Suggestions



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have 2 4 by 16 tables connectd by an 18 in wide span. Like a big U. I had a 32nd scale layout but didn't use it. So I would like to either sxpand my current layout or maybe a drag strip? I will post pics and be open to all suggestions.

Thanks:freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

U-shaped layouts require careful planning of driver station locations. I had an odd-shaped layout--not quite a U, but two larger sections connected by a smaller span--and it seemed like you were always looking over your shoulder to see the car at the far end, and if you raced with someone, you were always standing in each other's line of sight. Not saying it can't be done, it just needs to be thought out carefully.










--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If possible, I'd suggest adding a portion to the front of "your layout as pictured", to creat a "D" type table. This way your drivers's stations could be located in a curve effect and no one's view will be blocked, as the drivers's staitons would be staggered. With straight line stations, ther's always someone too close to the track blocking your view. Forcing the 2 center stations back a few inches, makes a big difference. As mentioned, a "U" or "L" type track will take very careful planning. This is just my thoughts as opinions may vary!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Or...*

Since you are going for a HO track, think out of the box. You have two 4 x 16 tables. Use one for a sweet road course and the other for either a monster oval or a very different road course. Using the space for two tracks eases the driver location issues you would have with one track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All good points for sure. My biggest concern is the looking over the sholder thing. 

Drivers stations are set up all ready. I will have to get a licture of my exsisting layout.


Not sure if I would break it down rm, the whole idea is to make it as big as possible I thought. But maybe if I saw something like your saying, I might have a different opinion.

:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Not sure if I would break it down rm, the whole idea is to make it as big as possible I thought. But maybe if I saw something like your saying, I might have a different opinion.
> 
> :wave:


I guess I'm just seeing one table and an offset in the picture that you posted. No, don't break it down, If you could add some more table area opposite the wall is what I meant, kinda like a triangle shaped table, with an outside curve. Where is Swamper G with the drawings when you need him???  RM


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Actually, can do a down-n-dirty edit using Joe's pic. This is the basic setup, more or less.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha. Yea the picturee is one side. If you look you can see the 18 inch span at the far end and there is another table just like you see on the other side.

Ok this is the other side in which the edge has my driving stations. And this layout is not the same.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Actually, can do a down-n-dirty edit using Joe's pic. This is the basic setup, more or less.



Your amazing bud!!!!:wave:

Thanks. The right side has the driving stations. I will post a pic.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

MAN! I just WISH I had another 4x16 back-to-back with my current one! I'd set up my Eldon 1/32 stuff... 

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> MAN! I just WISH I had another 4x16 back-to-back with my current one! I'd set up my Eldon 1/32 stuff...
> 
> --rick



You know Rick, I had my 1/32 SCX set up and we enjoyed it for around 10 or 12 races? They really impressed me. Ran fast and stuck too. :freak:Maybe I should have tried them with no traction magnets. Maybe they would have been more fun that way.

I guess I'm just an HO nut. Damn someone allready has that screen name!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now I've got the big picture!!! Nevermind I said anything.  In this case you might want to put mirrows on the wall : Tennis anyone??? ... RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man i wish i had yor problems joe!LOL!try fitting in a woodshop and a winemaking space in 13 x 20!i think you'll do just fine!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now I've got the big picture!!! Nevermind I said anything.  In this case you might want to put mirrows on the wall : Tennis anyone??? ... RM


Haha it's all good Hilltop!!!



slotnewbie69 said:


> man i wish i had yor problems joe!LOL!try fitting in a woodshop and a winemaking space in 13 x 20!i think you'll do just fine!




Thanks slotnewbie I have been planning this room my whole freaking life!!!

Well 8.5 years ago when I bought thos house with an unfinished attic. The 5 sheets of plywood were up there since I ripped the roof off when I bought it!! Finished annd carpeted the attic while moving the plywood around like 6 or more times!!!lol!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe, that's such a great space! Long straights and fast corners along the back would really let your fast cars unwind! 

But there are sooo many possibilities, I'm afraid if it were me I'd never decide on one. Have fun with it and please keep your posts coming!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Joe, that's such a great space! Long straights and fast corners along the back would really let your fast cars unwind!
> 
> But there are sooo many possibilities, I'm afraid if it were me I'd never decide on one. Have fun with it and please keep your posts coming!


Will do rolls. I am going in the morning to grab another Super International set for cheap!!! And it's got 6 cars too. A couple stock cars with the original 4. So I will have a bunch of track tomorow!! Look Out!!!!

Matbe i'll throw something up until I decide. I would like to do a strip right down the center and a return. Along with something else going on????? Maybe??? How about a pretzel of some sort??


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Will do rolls. I am going in the morning to grab another Super International set for cheap!!! And it's got 6 cars too. A couple stock cars with the original 4. So I will have a bunch of track tomorow!! Look Out!!!!
> 
> Matbe i'll throw something up until I decide. I would like to do a strip right down the center and a return. Along with something else going on????? Maybe??? How about a pretzel of some sort??


I saw that set, looks like a very good deal :thumbsup:

Still can't beat my first SI set tho'...everything like new in the box, controllers still in plastic and all, minus the cars....10 bucks


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And I thought I scored some great deals on used sets when I was starting this track out this past winter. 

That's a crazy good deal. And I say go snatch up that SI with the extra cars, too!!! 

In the grand scheme of things, this is a pretty sensible and sensibly priced hobby. And you deserve it!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Haha it's all good Hilltop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool!nice to finally have a space i can call my slotcave aswell!the layout i posted has plans for an eight foot L coming off it,but i need alot more track.great work on your track,and i look forward to seeing your progress!
if you are going for a U setup.why not put the stations at the ends of each fork?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> If possible, I'd suggest adding a portion to the front of "your layout as pictured", to creat a "D" type table. This way your drivers's stations could be located in a curve effect and no one's view will be blocked, as the drivers's staitons would be staggered. With straight line stations, ther's always someone too close to the track blocking your view. Forcing the 2 center stations back a few inches, makes a big difference. As mentioned, a "U" or "L" type track will take very careful planning. This is just my thoughts as opinions may vary!!! RM


no threadjacking intended,but Randy,could ya post a pic of your whole layout!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes please Randy. Let us see.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here us what I have going so far. Been running this one since the winter. I love this layout.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

if you have enough track,there's no reason you can't do the same the other side,and put the drivers stations at each end of the U.i mean,it would still be close,but the drivers view would be unobstructed .but with a 16' straight it would be a challenge to follow the cars down the straights.....just sayin...but elbow to elbow racing would be fun aswell


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Why assume the drivers stations always have to be attached to a table edge?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

AfxToo said:


> Why assume the drivers stations always have to be attached to a table edge?



Only because they are. See above picture.:thumbsup:


----------

